# Snapback



## GAX (Mar 10, 2009)

For those, who haven't seen this before...







http://www.amsbowfishing.com/information.php?osCsid=84210f59b62c514bc0d3b14c172b5974&info_id=6


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 10, 2009)

That was with a retriever reel, not a spincast.. DO NOT TIE TO THE BACK WITH A RETRIEVER use a slide.  We fished with him just several weeks before that happend. It is scary no doubt.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 10, 2009)

Bowfisher said:


> That was with a retriever reel, not a spincast.. DO NOT TIE TO THE BACK WITH A RETRIEVER use a slide.  We fished with him just several weeks before that happend. It is scary no doubt.




So you are saying that it is absolutely OK to tie to the back of a arrow with a spincast reel?

The line can still get hung up on the rest or something else.


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 11, 2009)

I have always tied to the back with a spincast, as long as you keep your line reeled in with no slack, you can't draw the bow with the bail not released and the arrow will come off the bowstring, hence no snapback.  I AM NOT saying it is perfectly safe,heck nothing is, do whatever you feel comfortable with.  What I am saying is don't tie to the back with a retriever reel, use slides.  We have been tying to the back for 10+yrs and no problems yet and we shoot a LOT!


----------



## markland (Mar 11, 2009)

For spincast reels we tie to the back with a loop, for retriever and hand wrap reels, always use a safety slide. 
With spincast reels you can keep the line tight going to the reel and if you try and draw without the button being pushed it will pull the arrow off the string, if you use a slide, you could still draw and shoot without the button pushed causing you to loose the arrow, or if you are shooting a very light bow, the arrow could come back. With retrievers and hand wrap reels, you always have some loose line hanging out of the reel, hard to control that, so the slide makes it safer when using those systems. 
This is constantly debated on many forums, but all the snapbacks I know of and have seen have been with retriever or hand wrap reels and the line wrapping and tying around the string. The only snapback issues I have heard about with a spincast have been from the line hanging inside the reel or catching on something on the bow, rest or handle.
I have been shooting spincast style reels from the start which is around 20 years of serious bowfishing and have never experienced a snapback with my equipment and that is with unknown 1000's of shots. Mark


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 14, 2009)

How about showing some pictures of slides I have never seen this kind of set up.

Haven't done any bow fishing in 50 years.

gt40


----------



## GAX (Apr 14, 2009)

GT-40 GUY said:


> How about showing some pictures of slides I have never seen this kind of set up.
> 
> Haven't done any bow fishing in 50 years.
> 
> gt40



Slides and rings....

http://www.amsbowfishing.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_58&products_id=63

http://www.amsbowfishing.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_58&products_id=60


----------

